# Borla cat back for 05-06 gto



## stncold468 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a brand new in the box Borla cat back exhaust for sale. Paid $1168.20 with tax minus the shipping, will sell for $940.00. email me for shipping quote


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

What are you running in place of the Borla? Did the Borla have an in car drone?


----------



## stncold468 (Aug 3, 2005)

No I never had Borla in my car I am thinking to do something custom so I really don't need it, but I heard it on my buddys 04 and it sounded really nice


----------



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2006)

Do you still have this exhaust for sale?

Email me pictures to [email protected] thanks.


----------

